# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  غیرحضوری خوندن پیش

## mohsen..

سلام
من امسال تابستون نتونستم خوب کارکنم بخاطر همین تصمیم گرفتم که پیش و غیرحضوری بگیرم
معلم زیست مدرسمون که اصلا به درد نمیخوره یعنی در این حد که جملاتش درست نیست
برای اموزش پیش هم هرجا رو نفهمیدم از فیلمای الا استفاده می کنم
نظرشما چیه؟این کارم درسته یا نه؟

----------


## mohsen..

اپ

----------


## roc

از مشاور بپرس

----------


## Hellish

تجربه ثابت کرده که دانش اموزایی که تا اخرین لحظه میرن سر کلاس درس موفق ترن

هم جو درس و کنکور توی مدرسه هست و تو هم میبینی دوستات سخت دارن میخونن تو هم بیشتر تلاش میکنی

پست ترین معلم...مذخرف ترین معلم هم چارتا نکته از تو بیشتر بلده

بشین منطقی فکر کن....دودوتا چارتا کن

ببین کدوم بهتره به نفعته

زیادم به حرف مشاورا اهمیت نده

اولین و بهترین مشاور خودتی بعد خانوادت

----------


## khaan

غیرحضوری خوندن به خودی خود مضر نیست ولی اگه شما زمینه های تنبلی و به تعویق انداختن مطالعه رو دارین یا سابقش رو داشتین توصیه میشه به سمتش نرین.
در مورد دبیرها هم اکثرشون به درد کنکور نمیخورن فقط بلدن امتحان بگیرن. شما نگران نباش بقیه هم دبیراشون همینجوریه. هرکس موفق شده با کتاب درسی و کتاب های تست موفق شده نه با دبیر.
در مورد فیلم های آلا هم تقریبا به درد نمیخورن. درسته کارشون خیلی درسته و خدا خیرشون بده ولی فیلمبرداری از کلاس درس برای غایبین مفید نیست. شما سعی کن با کتاب کمک آموزشی آموزشت رو طی کنی  الان اکثر کتابهای تست درسنامه های خوب و عالی دارن

----------


## Fatemehhhh

اشتباه اول : تابستونتونو هدر دادین (البته تقریبا مثل خودم  :Yahoo (21):  )
اشتباه دوم : غیر حضوری خوندن ! 
چون هیچی کلاس درس نمیشه 
شما اگر واقعا میخواین بخونین و تابستونو جبران کنین مقالات برنامه ریزی توی همین سایتو با دقت بخونید و مثل من یه برنامه ی جامع و کامل بریزید و بهش عمل کنید ! این میشه موفقیت و جبران گذشته وتابستونتون ! 
وگرنه مدرسه رفتن خیلی بهتر از غیر حضوری خوندنه 
البته اگه تو خونه وااقعا می خونید و وقت تلف نمی کنید و خودتون با غیر حضوری خوندن و شرایط و هزینه اش مشکل ندارید ، ادامه بدید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## soroush97s

حتما برو مدرسه خیلی بهتر از فیلمه

----------


## Hellion

> تجربه ثابت کرده که دانش اموزایی که تا اخرین لحظه میرن سر کلاس درس موفق ترن
> 
> هم جو درس و کنکور توی مدرسه هست و تو هم میبینی دوستات سخت دارن میخونن تو هم بیشتر تلاش میکنی
> 
> پست ترین معلم...مذخرف ترین معلم هم چارتا نکته از تو بیشتر بلده
> 
> بشین منطقی فکر کن....دودوتا چارتا کن
> 
> ببین کدوم بهتره به نفعته
> ...


الان فحش دادی به معلما یا تعریف کردی؟

----------


## Majid9731

> سلام
> من امسال تابستون نتونستم خوب کارکنم بخاطر همین تصمیم گرفتم که پیش و غیرحضوری بگیرم
> معلم زیست مدرسمون که اصلا به درد نمیخوره یعنی در این حد که جملاتش درست نیست
> برای اموزش پیش هم هرجا رو نفهمیدم از فیلمای الا استفاده می کنم
> نظرشما چیه؟این کارم درسته یا نه؟


فقط یه چیزو میگم
اگه به زیست شناسی علاقه داری میتونی بدون مدرسه ادامه بدی و حتی صد بزنی. آدمشو سراغ دارم

----------

